# Looking for a school for my 6 year old son



## flyboy (Nov 12, 2007)

I live in Sorrento FL, which is about 35 miles North of Orlando. I'm trying to find a good martial arts school for my son to try out. If this is something he may end up doing a few times a week I would rather not drive 45 minutes each way into Orlando. Are there any good schools in Apopka, Sanford, Mt Dora ,Eustis area ? That would only be about a 20 minute drive. How can I check an instructors qualifications and make sure they are being truthful. When I lived in South Florida, I know of a guy who purchased a school and "awarded" himself a Black Belt without having hardly any experience.
Thanks for any help


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Nov 12, 2007)

Its hard sometimes to find good instructors so hopefully this will help.

Contact Kyoshi Danita Clarke in St. Petersburg, FL.  She may be able to help you find someone.  SHe is the Florida state director for the Universal Martial Arts Assoc so hopefully she will know someone.

Kyoshi Danita Clarke
727-343-3656

Tell her I referred you so she doesn't think its a weird call.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 12, 2007)

flyboy said:


> I live in Sorrento FL, which is about 35 miles North of Orlando. I'm trying to find a good martial arts school for my son to try out. If this is something he may end up doing a few times a week I would rather not drive 45 minutes each way into Orlando. Are there any good schools in Apopka, Sanford, Mt Dora ,Eustis area ? That would only be about a 20 minute drive. How can I check an instructors qualifications and make sure they are being truthful. When I lived in South Florida, I know of a guy who purchased a school and "awarded" himself a Black Belt without having hardly any experience.
> Thanks for any help


 

Welcome first off, as far as school goes, Grab a yellow book and start going to each one and observe the way thy handle there classes and then talk to the instructors. This will help you decide.


----------



## still learning (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello, Look for a JUDO school!

They will learn how to fall, roll, and land....great for young kids plus the hands on learning (actual thowing)...and grappling in Judo is fun for the kids.

Plus Judo has been seen to improve the childrens  grades in school and confidence against bullies...

Judo also a Olympic sport...if he enjoys and wants to challenge himself...

For younger kids (6 years olds) ....perfect for them...and they will burn alot of energy too.......good for moms and dads...........

Aloha  (Judo builds a good solid foundation for other martial arts too!)


----------



## tellner (Nov 12, 2007)

_Mirabile dictu_, Still Learning and I are in total agreement. Judo is perfect for kids.


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Nov 16, 2007)

> Welcome first off, as far as school goes, Grab a yellow book and start going to each one and observe the way thy handle there classes and then talk to the instructors. This will help you decide.


I agree. Do you know anyone else who is in martial arts? If so, ask them about different schools/instructors. Even if they don't practice the style your son wants to, they can tell you what to look for in a school, and maybe who to avoid. Word gets around in the martial arts.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 16, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Welcome first off, as far as school goes, Grab a yellow book and start going to each one and observe the way thy handle there classes and then talk to the instructors. This will help you decide.


 
Remember though that the yellow book only represents the commercial schools.  Chances are there are lots of schools taught out of YMCA's and communty centers that are not listed.
In my area, I can name 5 excellent schools off the top of my head that are based out of rec centers that are not in the phone book.  Also, rec center based schools typically charge far less than commercial schools and can be better, the same, or worse than commercial schools.  You just have to check and try them out.

AoG


----------



## Razul eaox (Jan 13, 2008)

yea this is kind of late i see... but if you still havent got him into a school look for dave govoni. Hes an exceptional teacher and he started my school up in missouri. There you will learn striking based on karate, judo, and self defence. great for kids and i know this because ive seen many kids doing well in the school, including myself. i dont remember what town its in but i will get back to you on it.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 13, 2008)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Remember though that the yellow book only represents the commercial schools.  Chances are there are lots of schools taught out of YMCA's and communty centers that are not listed.



Excellent point. The message board in your local martial arts supply store might help with this.

Judo is indeed great for kids. Boxing is good too! Usually serious training can't start until they're a bit older, but they can form an excellent base now.


----------

